# Bad knee, painful and locks in the winter. Help?



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

You lost me in the first paragraph. "Cherished right knee" and "nurses sacks"?

I had a very serious accident, non horse related, not quite 2 years ago. I couldn't walk for a long time, I too damaged a knee, including torn ACL, PCL and MCL, nerve damage, a bunch of other stuff. It can cause some problems with mobility.
What brace do you have? What exercises do you do with your leg? Have you tried methods like acupunture? Have you been to the specialist to see about surgery?


----------



## laurenlovesdressage (Aug 29, 2011)

*I love Recovery Extra Strength!*

I take it twice a day and I can ride again after being off for the whole summer and in pain all last year. I was bucked off two weeks ago, and other than a bruised ego, no pain. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Remington22 (Dec 26, 2011)

It really a very goood treatment i dont y does it happened to u but its bit long treatment u dont need to lose ur patience will be fine if u will comlete ur physical and massage therapy sessions..


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I have the same deal.. but unlike you I just grit my teeth and deal with it. I should go to a doctor but no health insurance. But what helps is dropping my stirrups for awhile and gently and slowly flexing in the saddle. On the ground, I just try to keep moving as much as I can, starting up slow (warm up) and then just walking as I usually do. Keeps the swelling down for me at least. There is that heating/massage lotion you put on that relaxes and relieves sore muscles. I use it on my knee sometimes and it takes the edge off. 

Hope you find something that works for you :/ I just deal with it despite the intense pain.


----------

